# How Does Borrowing Points work with Hyatt?



## heathpack (May 16, 2009)

Say one has 1880 points with Hyatt and wants to book a unit requiring 2200 points.  If the 2200 point unit is available, one just pays the next years MF at the time of the booking?  And then 320 points from next year are transferred to current account and the reservation is made?  The remaining 1560 points remain in next year's account and next year no MF are due?  If one wanted to then use say 1450 of next year's points this year, could a second transfer be done  (MF already paid)?

How about this same scenario but one is waitlisted for the 2200 pt unit?  If you are willing to pay next year's MF early for a unit you may never get, is this ok with Hyatt?  You could get the 320 pts into your account so the points are there when your waitlist comes through?  How about the "age" of those 320 points if you never get the waitlisted unit?  Do they age along with the current years points or stay fresh until next year?

These questions do not pertain to any situation that I am currently in.  I am new to the Hyatt system and just trying to fully understand how borrowing points would work.

Thanks in advance!

Heathpack


----------



## ScoopKona (May 16, 2009)

https://www.hyatt.com/vacations/clubhouse/faqs_howto.jsp#10


Best bet, call Member Services.


----------



## heathpack (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately not a member yet-- can't call member services or get past the login screen on the link you sent.  

We expect to close on a resale contract by mid-late June.  Trying to figure out if it is feasible to try to book a trip with sis-in-law/niece.  They need much advance planning to do anything.  So I was hoping to hit the ground running by the time we close escrow.

But if the question cannot be answered here, I will just have to wait until the close of escrow to find out!

Thanks as always,
H


----------



## ScoopKona (May 16, 2009)

heathpack said:


> Unfortunately not a member yet-- can't call member services or get past the login screen on the link you sent.



Sorry, thought you were already a member. Here's the text in full. As you can see, you can't just borrow a few points. You have to cash in the whole year, and the points become part of your club use period. You also have to use these points on Hyatt resorts.

Hyatt made borrowing particularly user-unfriendly to ensure that people buy higher point packages.

--------------------------

BORROW POINTS

HOW DO I BORROW POINTS?

Note: Biennial owners cannot borrow points.

To make your CUP reservation online and borrow points, click Reservations in the top navigation bar. Click CUP Reservation in the left navigation bar.

   1. Select Property
          * Select a property.
          * Select your preferred check-in date range, number of nights and unit type.
          * Specify the number of guests and if you have any special requests. Click Continue.
   2. Availability
          * Review your selected property and available points.
          * To modify your search with a different unit type or date range, click Modify Search.
          * To continue, select one of the available unit options.
          * Click Book to make your reservation.

      If you don't have enough CUP points to make your reservation, you may borrow from your next year's HRPP points. Please note that the remaining balance from points borrowed will be converted to CUP points.
          * Click Borrow Points.
   3. Member Information
          * Confirm your member information and selected property.
          * Review your payment information: points to be deducted and points to borrow.
          * A transaction fee of $39 USD is required. Enter your payment information.
          * Read the terms and conditions, and click Continue.
   4. Reservation Summary
          * Review your reservation summary and click Submit.
   5. Confirmation
          * Your transaction is complete. Confirmation e-mail will be sent to you.
          * Click Print to print a copy of the transaction for your records.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 16, 2009)

You can borrow next years points but your reservations must be with in 60 days. What I call 60 day and down inventory very little left.

Send me a PM I would be more that will to see what is open for you of course I need location,date and room size.


----------



## heathpack (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  I do not have a specific week/place in mind.  The question is more along the lines of "if I have 1880 points and niece's school schedule would require travel at during a diamond or platinum time, how do-able is this with borrowing?"  It sounds like the answer is "Not very."

I am confused, though.  I bought a High Sierra week 22 (1880/Gold).  So when I close escrow, I will have 1880 points that are in HRPP.  Say on July 1, I decided I wanted to try to reserve a 2 BR platinum week for next March (say week 9) in Key West, I would be unable to do so?  I need to wait until the points are in the last 60 days of CUP? 

Maybe these questions are too detailed for now and I should just wait until late June and call Hyatt myself!

Thanks again!

H


----------



## dvc_john (May 17, 2009)

heathpack said:


> Say on July 1, I decided I wanted to try to reserve a 2 BR platinum week for next March (say week 9) in Key West, I would be unable to do so?  I need to wait until the points are in the last 60 days of CUP?



Not exactly.

Whenever you make a reservation using borrowed points, you cannot make that reservation more than 60 days out from your travel date. In your example, you would not be able to make that reservation before January.

(This is the same restriction as when using points in LCUP.)


----------



## Carmel85 (May 17, 2009)

heathpack said:


> Thanks everybody.  I do not have a specific week/place in mind.  The question is more along the lines of "if I have 1880 points and niece's school schedule would require travel at during a diamond or platinum time, how do-able is this with borrowing?"  It sounds like the answer is "Not very."
> 
> I am confused, though.  I bought a High Sierra week 22 (1880/Gold).  So when I close escrow, I will have 1880 points that are in HRPP.  Say on July 1, I decided I wanted to try to reserve a 2 BR platinum week for next March (say week 9) in Key West, I would be unable to do so?  I need to wait until the points are in the last 60 days of CUP?
> 
> ...




H

Hyatt is a very very easy program to use. If you have the points and there is space you can go it is that simple really.  You are buying a 1880 in Keywest you need 2000 points for week 9 in a 2 bedroom but you can always book just a 1 bedroom unit that only takes 1320 points.

Almost welcome to hyatt. You will love the system and hyatt.

Where did you fine your week 22? Not many come up very often.

We have a great HOA Board in Tahoe Steve Dallas who sits on the board really is a owners board member and just dose not say yes to everything Hyatt throws at him.  Thanks Steve, I know there are many of us Hyatt Tahoe owners that really thank him but we need more Hyatt Tahoe owners getting involved.


----------



## heathpack (May 17, 2009)

*Got it!*

Thanks everybody.

It is just husband & I so we do not really need 2BR.  Told sis-in-law about purchase and she asked about the possibility of a group trip and larger unit.  Looks like if we cannot do this through Hyatt, we can probably do it with an II trade, so all is good.  But we don't really anticipate too many group trips in the grand scheme of things and personally prefer to travel in non-peak seasons to avoid crowds.

It is a somewhat convoluted story as to how I found my seller.  Ultimately, it tracks back to another listing he had on ebay, but we did not use ebay for the transaction.  Once we get through ROFR, I will submit our data to Kal's web site.

I want to thank everyone here for all the help you've provided as I've thought through this purchase.  I have not posted much but I've been reading for a long time.  Everyone's time is much appreciated!

H


----------

